
Assoc Between Push-Up Capacity and Future Cardio Events Among Active Adult Men - gist
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jamanetworkopen/fullarticle/2724778
======
gist
From this article news summary:

"middle-aged men who can do more than 40 push-ups at a time have a 96 percent
reduced risk of heart attack, stroke and heart disease."

[https://www.upi.com/Health_News/2019/02/16/Number-of-push-
up...](https://www.upi.com/Health_News/2019/02/16/Number-of-push-ups-men-can-
do-in-a-row-may-indicate-heart-health/5261550345179/)

